# Feeling the BURN!



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ok, I am back to writing a journal on-line. I'm again pretty consistant wiht the workouts and am pretty much pain free from the occasional nagging injury I've sustained from my semi-non-couch potato life.

I've also got a time line. I am again going back to Cozumel, Mexico for scuba diving this December, and will putting on as much lean muscle and stripping away as much as possible before then.

My workout schedule will pretty much coincide with my shift shcedule. I am going to maintain a two on, one off schedule, unless I feel I need another day to recouperate. 

My schedule will be as follows:

Day 1: chest
Day 2: Back, Bi's
Day 3: off
Day 4: Shoulders, tris
Day 5: Legs
Day 6: off
Day 7: repeat

While weather is still nice, will probably go and run at night at work.

My diet......is sorta ok. Haven't counted cals in a while. I know I can use help in cleaning it up. Rarely go to fast-food places. Sodas are diet, do drink plenty of water, try and keep sugars to minimum...

So....without furthur ado...here goes the first recorded journal entry in several months.

Pictures MAYBE are to follow soon....


----------



## Dero (Aug 10, 2002)

So is this counting da hockey lessons???? 
Hmmmm...Stick handling!!
Now da school girl outfit...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Day 1, Week 1
10 August, 2002

Chest:

Incline Dumbell Press:
50*15, 70*12, 90*7, 90*7, 90*6

Bench Press:
185*10, 225*6, 225*4, 135*14

Standing Cable Fly
60*8, 60*8, 50*10

***weights felt pretty good today. Had that wonderful OH MY GAWD...MY PECS ARE GOING TO EXPLODE!!! feeling midway through my incline presses. So, that was good. I hadn't gone that heavy for reps in a whle. Felt good to heft that again. In two weeks, I will go for 100lbs'ers. I was careful to make sure I got full range of motion. A buddy of mine informed me lately that I had been 'cheating' my reps...not going down a sfar as can / should. Bad mike. Jumped in with a guy close to my strength for flat benching so had a spotter. Weight felt good. Last couple reps on last set, felt sloppy. I was concentrating on my form as Mudge suggested for where bar should be in the arc. That last rep, I think I was 'out of shape' and my shoulders kicked in a bit too much. I dropped decline bench, as I felt my pecs were pretty fried.
After the second set of cable flyes, I dropped weight, I think I wasn't using good enough form (too much delts) so dropped 10 lbs and concentrated on stretching the pecs. Ran out of time, couldn't do any cardio.
(Actually was looking foward to jumping on the elliptical...a buddy burned a techno cd for me "guranteeing" to kill me....maybe I'm part sadist??)

FOOD:
Meal 1:
1 whole egg, 3 egg whites, 2 slices of lean turkey, dab of cheese sauce. Cup coffee. 2 vitamins, two Xenidrine pills.

Meal 2:
steak, 1 serving mac-n-cheese, small salad / dab of Ranch. Sugar free cool-Aide

Meal 3:
Chicken sandwich, can AZ iced tea, some Dorritos (I know..bad, yet tasty!)

Meal 4:
2 chix breasts, 1/2 can peas, can Dt. Mt. Dew

Meal 5:
Lean pocket, protein shake

Meal 6: protein shake


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm going to go with the hockey lessons as a bonus cardio session!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2002)

......Cheese sauce, macncheese, dorritos 

Come on now, you know better!! 
Glad you FINALLY started your diary!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2002)

..yeah, yeah, I know. Scrap the dorritos!


Besides...as I say, I go to te gym to support my eating habits!


Will post my work out later.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 11, 2002)

Whoowhoooooooo!!!!  At long bloody last!!!!  About time ya big girls bouse!!!!!  Now for the pics!!!!!!

Hey baby-cakes.......nice to see you remembered where to post this journal!!!!!  I will be keeping a close eye on you.....you deserve to be whipped every so often....and over here Im sure I can assist at your time of the day!!!!!  

Becareful with the old injuries......or I'll just have to end up being your own private body oiler/rubber!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2002)

"Becareful with the old injuries......or I'll just have to end up being your own private body oiler/rubber!!!!!"
***with an ofer like that, I might just inspire for another injury....snow boarding season is around the corner...I'm prety certain, I'm gonna get a little bit dinged up....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2002)

Dear journal....
Today's work out, well...sucked. I guess a bad work out is better than no workout?

I got off to a good start. Iwoke p feeling good, made my eggs and cleaned up my place a bit and called my friend to see if he wanted to hit the gym w/ me. No answer, so waited my hour for digestion and jumped on the motorcycle. I rode down the the Starbuck's for my double esspresso to help jazz me up and went on to the gym. I decided to do regular dead lifts this week instead of the usual stiffies I normnaly do to break thigns up. I dind't use the normal bar, but the bar that you can stand in between so the bar doesn't scrape shins to bloody pulps.

   /\
--   --
   \/

is basically what the bar looks like to get a picture of it.
It dind't work so well, really didn't feel much either in my hams or lower back....
My second exercise was pull-ups. Those didn't go over so well either. I was paying more attention to make sure I was going full range of motion....and slowed down. My reps sufered and I felt weaker? After five sets I had only done a total of 43 reps. (I usually am able to do fifty in that many sets) I did one more set and got a total of 51. Not very happy about that.
I was only able to do two sets of one arm rows, time was running out and was feeling weak. (no, not over training. Just couldn't get 'into it')
So, here goes:

Day 2, Week 1
12 August, 2002

Back:
Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*12, 225*10, 225*10

Pull Up:
BW*10, BW*9, BW*7, BW*8, BW*9, , BW*8 =51

One Arm Row:
70*8, 70*8

Food:
1st: 1 egg, 4 egg whites, 2 slices lean Turkey. dab cheese. 1/2 cup milk

2nd: serving pasta w/ prego sauce and chicken, sugar free cool aide

3rd: 1 sirloin burger, can dt. mt. dew

4th: 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can peas, 1 serving mac-n-cheese, sugar free kool aid

5th: protein shake

at least 3 liters of water


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

Day 3, Week 1
13 August, 2002

Shoulder / Arms

Smith Machine Military Press
50*20, 90*12, 140*5, 140/*4 / (drop set) 90*6

Dumbell Military Press:
40*10, 60*4, 40*8 /20*8

Standing Dumbell Lateral Raise:
25*10, 30*10, 30*8

Reverse Pec Dec:
100*12, 110*10, 120*8

Shrug:
90*10, 95*10, 95*8 (didn't have straps)

Bar Bell Curl:
65*15, 85*8, 85*8, 85*8, 85*8
(kept weights light...do not want o reinjure the tendons)

Preacher Curl:
75*5, 75*6, 75*5

Dips:
45*10, 45*10, 70*6, 90*4

Press down:
80*10, 80*10, 80*10

Cardio:
Elliptical = 21.5 minutes. Level 10.
(friend gave me new euro techno cd. I was SPENT by the time I was done....I was drenched in sweat)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

Day 4, Week 1
14 August, 2002

Legs:
Squats:
135*20, 225*12, 225*15, 275*10

Leg Extension:
150*13, 150*10, 170*7

***out of time. Woke up too late, almost didn't go, but figured, shitty little work out wsa better than no workout at all.

Saw something that made me feeligsignificant....
the guy next to me was doing staning military presses. He was pressing 315 lbs for at least 6 reps! That is more than I was squatting today. I had to stop and watch him for a second in awe. I can barely bench 315..and he is doing that for his delts! Truely impressive!
It also helps that he is a good 6'5" - 6'7" and 250lbs +....but that's stilla lot of weight!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Ok, haven't been posting here as needed. Will get all caught up, will leave out the fod part. Why? becasuse it sucked!
so...

Day 1, Week 2
16 August, 2002

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 205*9, 205*9, 273*3, 185*11

Decline Bench:
185-9, 205*6, 205*5

Smith Incline Bench:
180*6, 90*15

Hammer Bench:
135*8, 135*8, 90*15

**no cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Day 2, Week 2
18 August, 2002

Back:
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts:
135*15, 225*10, 275*4, 275*4

Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*12, 25*6, 25*6, 25*6

Hammer Rows:
90*12, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8

**Out of time


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Day 1, Week 3
24 August, 2002

Ok, ok, if anyone else has been reading this drivel, I missed too many days in between, so just started back fresh...


Chest:
Incline Dumb Bell Press;
50*15, 80*10, 100*6, 100*5 / 70*4

Bench Press:
185*8, 185*9, 205*5, 205*7

Decline Bench on Smith Machine:
180*10, 200*6, 200*5

**time

***might sound kind of twisted, but I found a way to channel negative energy into positive: I've an ex g/f. She and I rean't on speaking terms. i've found out some really bad things about her, then she had the neve to talk shiat about me to mutual friends. Well, during that last couple sets on my flat bench, the thought of her popped into my head, and it really fuq'ing raged me. well, I focused that rage into the bar and pushed out two reps more than what I had done previously. Now, give it, say 6 months...when I am bigger and leaner....if I run into the tramp, I can thak her for the proper motivation to help achieve the results!

**oh, before all that psycho bable, I was also happy that I got up 100 lb'ers in such a long time! When I can put them up for reps in the 7 - 8 rep range, I will go on for the 110'ers!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Day 2, Week 3
26 August, 2002

Back:
Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*10, 25*6, 45*4, 45*5

Close Grip Angled Pull Down:
150*10, 180*8, 180*8, 180*8

1 Arm Dumb Bell Rows:
70*8, 70*9, 80*8

**no cardio, felt kinda sick, as in over exerted or something.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Day 3, Week 3
27 August, 2002

Shoulders:
Standing Military Press:
95*10, 95*8, 95*8, 105*3, 95*6

Upright Row:
50*15, 60*15, 70*10, 70*9

Machine Shrug:
20*12, 200*12, 200*10

Bar Bell Curl:
65*12, 85*10, 105*5, 105*5

**stopped after one set of preacher curl - wrist from previous injury started to nag in. Just stopped and headed home.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Day 4, Week 3
27 August, 2002

Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 275*8, 275*8

Dumb Bell Lunges:
50*10, 50*8, 50*8, 50*8

Leg Extension:
150*12, 150*10, 150*10

**Time

My friend Jennifer Thomas is back in town! I got to say howdy to her in between sets! She will be in town until next Spring...

I found that lunges took more out of me than my squats did! Not sure how that happend, but I do know that tomorrow is gonna suck!

Food:
1st: 2 flavored Oatmeal, preotein shake, 8oz milk, 1 cup coffee
2nd: Chicken Burger, 1 slice cheese, 8 oz milk, 1 serving low fat 
        cottage cheese
3rd: Grilled Chicken Sandwich, protein shake
4th: 2 chicken breasts, serving spinnach, serving rice, diet Mt. 
        Dew. Dab of Cheese Suce. (how can eat spinnach alone..)
5th: Protein Shake


----------



## lina (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi tweet tweet!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Heya Burner!!  
Your meals are looking good!
Thats neat about your friend Jennifer! 
Ya know, sometimes I do that too, think of someone who has ticked me off or whatever (... my boss) and my energy just sores after that! 

Glad to see your back in the gym!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Looking good Burner! See you don't need a cook


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2002)

oh, but I DO need a cook! However, with you being over 1000miles away, it would be most difficult for the cummute on a daily basis, so you, my dear are off the hook...for now. However, when I win the powerball and I buy my own personal jet, I'll have to shuttle you back-n-forth!

Hey P!
Yep, very much glad that she is back in town...maybe I get her to cook for me....work things off in trade...


Hiya Lina!
So..you're actually back from your glob trotting, or just checking in from one of your many ports of call???


No work out today. Day off. I wanted to go and do cardio..first because I am in desparate need of it....second, to stretch out my poor, sore legs! I got home on time; 0600 hours and went to bed. I was awakened by what I thought was my alarm clocks. Come to find out, it was a dump truck with the warning back up alarm on. (It was out side my bedroom. They are putting new roofs on my town home community) So, after realizing I had turned off all my alarms and that damned sound was still going on, my brain finally spu up to speed and I realized what the sound was. I went to the bathroom adn looked at the clock. It was only 10am. Great. Now I had problems getting back to sleep, 'cause they were doing the roof on the next home over. Now, if things are going on AFTER I've fallen alseep, I'm good to go. However, I was motivated towards unconciousness. The bad thing: with my turning off my alarm (yes, multiple, I do not like to wake up..) I didn't wake up until almost 4pm. So, I just got up, ate, got showered and went to the mall to get my new pants for my new bouncer job for tomorrow  night.
So, come Monday night...I might have an adventure to tell about....

Tomorrow is chest day again....get all pumped up and put on a black shirt and go work at the club....things could be good!


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 4, 2002)

Errrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmm...Burner...Honey....where are the last lot of entries for this diary?!!!!  I dont know....a poor girl goes underground for a while...comes back and finds the boys slackin' off....what do I have to do to get you back in the mood?!!!!!

Or shouldnt I ask!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Ask? nope. Talk is cheap. I want to see action, babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Day 1, Week 4
30 August, 2002

Chest:
Flat Bench Press:
135*15, 185*12, 225*4, 225*4, 225*6 (had spotter last set)

Incline Dumb Bell Press:
70*9, 70*10, 70*10

Decline Bench Press:
185*8, 185*9, 185*7

Dips:
BW*12, 45*8, 45*6

Seated overhead Cable Extensions:
#5*12, #6*4, #5*10 (not sure the weight)
--Super Setted With--
Tricep Extension:
#6*12, #6*12, #6*6


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Day 2, Week 4
31 August, 2002

BACK:
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts:
135*15, 225*8, 225*6, 225*5 (no straps)

Wide Grip Pull Downs:
150*12, 200*6, 200*5, 200*6

Cybex Machine Pull-Up:
10*15, 10*13, 10*12, 10*8

**out of time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Day 3, Week 4
02 September, 2002

Delts:
Smith Machine Military Press:
90*12, 140*4, 140*3, 110*6, 110*7

**bonus sets!:
Seated Dumb bell Military Press:
40*8, 40*6, 40*8

Standing Side Laterals:
25*10, 25*9, 25*10

Seated Bent Over Lateral Raises:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10, 30*10
(I ended up doing an extra set..'cause there was a cute girl next to me and felt full of energy..)

Dumb Bell Shrugs:
90*15, 90*12, 90*13

**Out of time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Missed leg workout, needed to start cycle over to keep every thing else moving..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Day 1, Week 5
6 September, 2002

Chest:
Incline Dum Bell Bench Press:
50*15, 70*10, 100*8, 100*7, 100*4
(reps are going up for this weight! Next db workout, will use 105's!)

Bench Press:
185*10, 205*4, 205*5

***woke up too late, ran out of time
(note to self, buy better alarm clock!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Day 2, Week 5
8 September, 2002

BACK:
Dead Lifts:
135*15, 265*10, 265*10, 265*9

Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*10, 45*3, 45*4, 45*5

**Again, ran out of time due to getting up too late. Need to work on that. Pull ups felt weak. I have been eating like shiat all last week, so that probably has something to do with it. Been having bad sweet cravings...luckily, I am a bit on the poor side, so do not go too nuts. 
Tomorrow is supposed to eb an off day, might go in to finish noff my back and chest exercises..quick but intense!
Might have a date tomorrow night, so will have to plow through the workout!
Also, this girl is a vegetarian. nie girl...but how am I supposewd tobe able to eventually bbq for a girl who doesn't eat meat? How the hell do you bbq a friggin' carrot??????


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ***might sound kind of twisted, but I found a way to channel negative energy into positive: I've an ex g/f. She and I rean't on speaking terms. i've found out some really bad things about her, then she had the neve to talk shiat about me to mutual friends. Well, during that last couple sets on my flat bench, the thought of her popped into my head, and it really fuq'ing raged me. well, I focused that rage into the bar and pushed out two reps more than what I had done previously. Now, give it, say 6 months...when I am bigger and leaner....if I run into the tramp, I can thak her for the proper motivation to help achieve the results!



Remind me not to let you date any of my friends, my offer to introduce you to my girlfriends have been rescinded!!!   


Also, your date who is a veggie-teh--rian you can grill some nice veggies like zucchini, tomatoes, onions, red peppers for her. Baste them while you are bbq'ing them in some nice sauce like lemon pepper or olive oil.  Then you can also throw some of veggie Boca burgers on the grill.  They are pretty good and you can get them in any grocery store.  Or if you are adventurous or really want to impress her go to epicurious.com or allrecipes.com and I'm sure you can find a tastey veggie-bleh-rian  dish she'd like! Hey remember, first impressions count!


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey honey!!!!!!  Did you know you can get what is called "white pudding"...its a saussage that is made from lentils and other ingredients.......its just what the vegies like......looks like a snagger.....feels like a snagger.......almost tastes like a snagger.... but then again.........I'd rather have the real thing!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Esy! You are too much! Keep it up! (get it? keep it up? )
Ha! I made a funny!

Hey Lina!
No, do not worry about me and that ex. She is a complete nut job. I sure do pick them. I dated her off and on for alomst a year. She is the only gilr I ever got cose to using the 'L' word with. She really trashed me a few months ago over an innocent joke I made. So, feel free to think of cute, single women for me!


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey whatever it takes to get through a workout...whether it's your boss, ex, enemy, .....to get you through your workout LOL!

How was your date with the vegetarian girl?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

It hasn't happened yet. Our schedules are conflicting. Ok, it's mainly mine with the two jobs. I am off this coming Sunday, so I am planning on something with her then.
She is trainginto be a massuese. I told her if she needs a live subject to practice on, I am a willing participant! Gawd, it's been such a long time since I've gotten a massage. The best I can manage right now, is to rub my back against a wall corner...that just somehow doesn't get it.
I told her, I also 'give as I get'!
(I know, not first dat stuff...I'm not THAT bad!)
But so far on the phone, we are doing good, beyond her vegetarian thing...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 in Princess' journal *_
> You wanna buy a Harley? *Obnoxious*, un-reliable...SLOW!
> I'm still in the go-fast, sport bike phase...but I did, to my credit go to the custom bike shop next to the club I work at yesterday. Saw a nice street bike....for 26k....and no back seat? Damn, if I am paying that kind of $$ for a slow, show off, chrome every where kind of bike, you be damned sure it is going to have a seat for my girl! (if I had one....actually, I find it REAL easy to get passengers for my bike as is...!)



  ... going fast is not important to me.  Being obnoxious, now I'm all about that.   I do agree with you there.  There will be a seat for Mrs.NT of course, or me depending on who's driving.


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Have the best of both worlds and get a Boss Hog.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Chebby 350 baby.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

Hello Burner Babes.. O I had to stop in.... mmmm I would love to spend the evening with ya and help ya out with the motivated workouts.. and you won't have to cook me dinner.. throw a protien shake in my blender baby.. 
Your doing terrific keep it up .
stay strong
Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

"help ya out with the motivated workouts"

***now that's what I call a personal trainer!

Dang, Fade---that might be a Harley taht actually might go fast! I'm thinking about selling the sport bike next Spring. Of course, I am thinking of upgrading to a full liter sized bike though. I'm thinking about teh new Yamaha R1.
At closing time on Saturday at the club, I broght my bike around and parke it outside in front so no drunk****** would mess with it. Two of our hottest waitresses jumped on it....what a sight to behold! I wish I had a camera!

Forgot to bring my log book to work, will post tomorrow!


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 16, 2002)

So, I log on...just to see what's going  on and ... you post in everyone's jounal but MINE! 

WTF is up with that!?!

I know I've done you wrong babe... but come on!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I posted in yours....
besides, teh night is young......


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Day 3, Week 5
9 September, 2002

Shoulders:
Smith Military Press:
50*20, 110*10, 110*7, 110*8

Dumb Bell Military Press:
40*1, 60*4, 60*4, 35*11

Seated Lateral Raise:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
35*10, 35*10, 50*7


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Day 1, Week 6
13 September, 2002

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*25, 135*20, 135*19, 135*16, 135*16, 135*5 (=101)

Incline Bench Press:
70*10, 90*4, 90*4, 70*8

Smith Decline Press:
180*8, 230*4, 180*6

Pec Dec:
130*9, 130*8, 130*4 \ 60*6

Dips:
BW*10, 45*8, 45*6

Tricep Ext:
120*15, 150*7, 150*6 \ 90*6


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Day 2, Week 6
14 September, 2002

Back:
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts:
135*15, 225*10, 275*4, 275*7, 135*10

Pull Ups:
BW*12, BW*12, 45*5, 45*3, 45*5

Hammer High Row:
90*12, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8, 90*12 \ 45*15

**time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Day 3, Week 6
17 September, 2002

Shoulders:
Cybex Shoulder Press:
25*15, 35*10, 45*6, 45*4, 45*4 \ 25*5
**seemed to be heavier than it should have been....??

Upright Row:
65*15, 85*8, 85*8

Cable Side Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10

**compounded with:

Tricep Extensions:
150*15, 180*9, 200*4 \ 150*5 \ 100*5 \ 50*15

Bent Over lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*9, 40*8 \ 25*5


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Day 2, Week 6
> 14 September, 2002
> 
> ...


What part of your back are you trying to work with the SLDL? You might wanna try regular DL for back day and keep the SLDL for hams.


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

What's cookin' goodlookin'?  

No menus? hehe.... I have to go pick on everyone's menu since mine is so bad! LOL!  

Workouts look awesome! Happy with your progress? 

Oh, yeah I remember you were going to be workin' this weekend...so you'll be online then huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Fade-
I rotate every other workout with stiffs, then deads the next.

Hey lina!
No...bad Mike wiht the menu...mine's been sucking wind. I am, however more back on track with it the past week. All junk food is outta the house, except for what's left of my reduced fat peanut butter. I'm going to replave that with natural PB next.

Almost thought I had found the perfect girl lastnight! Yep, almost. She isa friend of one of the waitresses. Man, she's CUTE! Great smile....and to find out...she's a CHEF! However, she lives in Kansas with a boyfriend.....damit..so close. The search continutes..


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Good to get that stuff outa house! If I was living alone I think I would be more on track.... it's what the kids eat that gets me in trouble... LOL!

Too bad about that girl though, but hey she's not married! So keep in contact and searching!

Ok, going to watch Lord of the Rings with hubby on video now!

Good night and hope you find a good catch tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Day 4, Week 6
17 September, 2002

Legs:
Squats:
135*25, 185*25, 225*14, 275*8, 275*8

Wasn't in the mood for working out....took off...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Day 1, Week 7
20 September, 2002

Chest:
Incline Dumb Bell Bench Press:
50*15, 70*12, 100*8, 100*6, 105*4!

Bench Press:
185*12, 225*6, 225*5, 275*2

Cybex Decline Bench Press:
90*12, 135*6, 135*4, 135*3 \ 90*3 \ 40*10 ~ drop set

Tricep Extension:
100*10, 100*8, 100*10

**out of time
**ding ding! New weight! That was the first time I got up 105 before! yeah! I got nervouse on my second set of 100pounds. I couldn't get it up over my head the first time. I got pissed, focused that energy to the weight and threw it up. But I think I wasted too much energy on that process and that is why I on;y got 6 instead of 8 reps..

Food:
1) 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk. 1 cup coffee. 1 multi-vitamin, 3 mg of 
    clubentrx
2) 1 chicken burger, 1 serving sugar less kool aide
3) Hot dog (went to work at club, had to grab something there)
4) 2 chx breast, 1/2 can green beans, dt. mt. dew
5) 4 ritz crackers w/ reduced fat PB

* 3 liters of water or more


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Day 2, Week 7
21 September, 2002

BACK:
Dead Lift:
135*15, 255*10, 255*10, 255*8

Wide Grip Pull Downs:
100*15, 200*7, 200*7, 230*3 \ 150*7

Close Grip Cable Rows:
120*12, 200*8, 288*8

***out of time.

Food:
1) 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk. 1 cup coffee. 1 multi-vitamin, 4 mg of 
clubentrx
2) 2 chicken burger, 1 serving sugar less kool aide
3) Protein shake
4) 3 slices of pizza...
5) Protein Shake

**at least 3 liters of water.

***y'all might bew happy to know that I ma paying for my pizza right now...damn grease isn't sitting well with my stomach.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Day 3, Week 7
23 September, 2002

Delts:
Hammer Machine Military Press:
25*15, 45*9, 45*6, 45*6 (weight per arm)

Hammer Behind Neck Press:
45*8, 55*8, 35*7

Standing Lateral Raise:
25*12, 35*10, 45*5 \ 25*8

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
35*10, 45*10, 45*10

Standing Cambered Bar Curl:
65*12, 65*12, 65*12

Dips:
BW*12, 45*10, 70*8, 70*4
( silly girl at desk took  metal off the radio and put on mushy shit. Killed my concentration. I guess the "What is this SHIT?!?! comment I made..<loudly> caused her to put it back. I did get nods and the thumbs up from the three other guys in the gym after I said that...)

Tricep Extension:
150*15, 180*6, 180*6 \ 90*8

**kept weights low on the curls, so can take easy to not reinjure that stupid damned tendon. I tried to do preacher curls next, but my wrist didn't like the angle. should have gone to hammer curls...but didn't. oops)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Day 4, Week 7
25 September, 2002

Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 225*15, 315*8

Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*10, 150*6 \ 100*4

Leg Extension:
150*12, 150*10, 150*10

**First time in three months or so was able to get up 315 for reps again! Wahoo!

** had to cut work out short, due to having to leave for work. Legs are getitng quite stiff though...I was immediately feeling it in my hams while still in the gym! I am in so need of a friggin hot tub! And a masseuse to share said hot tub!

FOOD:
1) bowl  shredded wheat w/ fat free milk, 1 cup coffee, 1 banana, multi-vitamin, 4 mg clubentrx.

2) 93% lean burger, sugar free kool aide, two pieces of watermelon

3) protein shake

4) 2 chicken breast, mac-n-cheese. (probably too much..)

5) protein shake

at least 4 liters of water.


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

How is the STIFFness today?  ??? Congrats on squatting 315 though!  Your workouts look great!  

Hey I noticed you have been cutting gym time short quite a few times!!! What you are sitting there oogling at all those ladies that time just go by? Get to the gym earlier then if you need to figure in that 'oogle' time factor in!  

You asked me sometime ago bout Front raises?  I do them because I like to overkill, but I don't think I need to since I'm already doing Military Presses like you are...


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey heartbreaker!!!

No posts in 4 days?

Someone is keeping you busy  !!!

I guess you've been doing too much Cardio ala 'D'lately?!!!  Been going for the burn?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hiya Lina!
Now, that's a friend. She is ready to help me relive my stiffie....
(If only..)
I just hadn't posted. Sorry.
Here gos:


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

Here goes:  

 Oh, I know...clenbutrix wearing off!! Outa energy!!!
.
.
.
.

Where are you dis morning? Hope you didn't oversleep on the couch! Wake up!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

I actually calle din sick to work and went home and slept till 1pm....worked a couple hours, then went to the club to make sure I wasn't workinng there last night.
I ended up getting to bed at about 10:45..and friggin' woke back up at 0245! So....BIG shot of Captain Clubentrx to the rescue with a coffee chaser today! I am supposed to do ches ttonight as soon as I get off work, take a power nap, go wortk the club 'till 0230  then back here at 0800. ( I will come in a couple hours late)
If I can last...but I am supposed to go with some friends SUnday night to go and see that new Jackie Can movie: The Tuxedo. Hope I don't fall asleep dugint it!
Will post my last few workouts tomorrow. I forgot my log book in the motorcycle's tank bag.


----------



## esmerelda (Oct 8, 2002)

Just gotta say...Fade...now thats what I call a bike!!!  

Burner honey..a friend of mine had a ZZR 1100.....took me for a quick spin..man.....what a spin that was!!!!!  If your strong enough to play with big bikes..your strong enough to play with me!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and by the by......keep up the good work at the gym!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Heya buddy!

Are you still sick? 

Hope all is well!

If you are....Drink lots of H2O...sleep...chicken soup!!

How wuz the Jackie Chan movie???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

I always seem to pound water....
Stomach is almost back to normal....

I COULD use some bedside assisstance...


The Tuxedo was ok. It had some funny parts. Not his best work...looking forward to the next Shanghi noon movie at the end of the year...


----------



## lina (Oct 9, 2002)

oops!

hehe, put my journal in here instead... how did that happen?

Was I meant to be connecting with you? 

Hey will pm you later... 

I'm watching you on tv...THE BACHELOR!! I think you look like him!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Day 1, Week 8
26 September, 2002

Chest:
Flat Bench Press:
135*15, 245*7, 245*6, 245*5, 135*13

Incline Dumb Bell Press: 
80*8, 80*8, 80*4

Cable Flye:
50*12, 50*12, 50*10

Tricep Extension:
130*15, 190*10, 190*8


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Day 2, Week 8
30 September, 2002

Back:
Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*12, 45*6, 45*5, 45*4 \ BW*4

Hammer Machine High Row:
90*12, 135*8, 135*8 \ 90*10, 115*8
(was shown better grip for more ROM..weight dropped)

SLDL:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

**went with friend, he doesn't do deads, or SLDL, was trying to accommodate him..threw off whole workout...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey B! Thought I'd go visit YOUR journal for once! About time, dontchathink?  Workouts look good! But bud, where's the DIET?
We want to see it!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Day 3, Week 8
03 October, 2002

Shoulders:
Seated Dumb Bell Military Press:
30*15, 45*12, 55*9, 65*3, 50*10

Seated DB Lateral Raise:
25*10, 25*10, 25*9

Reverse Pec Dec:
110*12, 130*9, 130*9

Upright Rows:
75*12, 85*9, 85*8

Bar Bell Curls:
70*10, 70*10, 70*10

Tricep Extensions (Blue Machine):
90*12, 90*12, 90*10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey B! Thought I'd go visit YOUR journal for once! About time, dontchathink?  Workouts look good! But bud, where's the DIET?
> We want to see it!



Thanx for stopping by, NG-
nope. The don't diet has been sucking wind...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Day 1, Week 9
05 October, 2002

Chest:
Incline Dumbell Press:
50*15, 70*10, 100*9, 100*8, 100*8

Bench Press:
275*3, 225*7, 185*10

Dips:
BW*15, 45*8, 45*10

Tricep Extension (Steel machine):
160*10, 160*10, 160*10

**ok, I missed leg day last week, and missed the rest of my workouts this week....started over in next post.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Day 1, Week 10
10 October, 2002

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*8, 225*8, 225*8, 315*3!

Smith Machine INcline Press:
180*6, 180*5, 180*4 \ 90*10

Decline Bench Press:
185*8, 185*7, 185*7

Shoulders:
Dumb Bell Military Press:
50*6, 50*6, 50*5

Standing DB LAteral Raise:
30*10, 30*10 \ 20*5

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
40*10, 50*7 \ 30*6

Bar Bell Curl:
70*10, 70*10
---compound set--
Tricep Extension (Blue Machine):
90*10, 90*10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Day 2, Week 10
11 October, 2002

Back:
Dead Lifts:
135*15, 245*10, 245*10, 245*9

Wide Grip Pull Downs:
120*15, 120*15, 200*6, 200*6 \ 100*12

Close Grip Cable Rows:
200*10, 200*8, 200*8, 150*12


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey STUD! 

What happened to the tricep extensions this week?!!!

Do I have to crack that whip?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Uh-oh  

Lina's on the prowl, Burner.  Better make sure you get those tris done!


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

I have not done my tris...
You gwonna whip me!!!?


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

OK, I forgive you Burner!!!

He did do them but he went down in weights for this week...! But this week he was doing a compound set...

*pust whip back*

Sheesh that was close...!! 

Dero, wouldn't you love that huh!????     I break this thing out only on special occasions!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

There we go....!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

wahoo! She dun gave me a whoopin!
Make sure to put some STANK on it!

Actuially, it isn't that the weights went down, it is a different press down machine, that is why I put the (blue) in. (blue) is weighted differently than (steel) or the main one I use.

I forgot my log book, so will post them this weekend. I put skull crushers back in. Man, they are hurting! Weights are down. Especially comparing to that of Mr. Fade......just keep pounding on them!


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh, OK!

Just checkin' on ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

Wahoo!
I've got a hottie checkin me out!
life is GOOOOOD!


----------



## esmerelda (Oct 19, 2002)

What only one hottie checkin' you out???  Come on man.... there are more of us female stalkers just sittin' in the wings.....enjoying the view......ermmmm.....could do with a couple of new pics!!!

How ya' veggi goin?????  Have you been able to convert her yet?!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2002)

pics are coming, dear...
ha! The veggie and I are doing fine, beyond the only being able to see each other once a week.

Nope. no conversion yet....she does like to play 'hide the salami' though...


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ....she does like to play 'hide the salami' though...



  OMG!!!  ROFL!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey!
I thought you might like that...
I forgot my log bok again...will post my past workouts tomorow.
My chest workout last night sucked. I felt weak. I did do legs the night before. (having probs walking correctly today)
maybe the drain form legs hurt my chest workout?
I duno. In am not lifting tonight. I will just go and do cardio.

You know, instead of hide the salami, I should have used the word: sausage due to my being mostly German. however, whenever you think of sausage, you think of little morning sausage links. that isn't good for a visual, so I went with salami as a much LARGER piece of meat....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

Day 1, Week 11
16 October, 2002

Chest /Tris:

Bench Press:
135*15, 275*6, 315*3, 225*9, 225*8

Incline Dumbell Press:
95*3*, 75*10, 75*9, 75*9

Decline Bench:
185*10, 205*8, 205*8, 205*4

Skull Crusher / close Grip Press:
65*12, 75*10, 75*8

Tricep Extension (Steel):
130*15, 190*5, 150*10, 150*10

Cardio:
31 minutes

***Left arm tendon acted up again with heavy db press. Dropped weight and continued


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

Day 2, Week 11
17 October, 2002

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 185*10

Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*11, 25*6, 25*6, 25*7

**out of time

**weights were swinging on pull ups, should have been able to knock out 8 or more per set..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

Day 3, Week 11
21 October, 2002

Legs:
Squat:
135*15, 185*15, 225*12, 225*12

Leg Press:
400*12, 490*10, 490*10, 490*10

Super Setted:
Leg Ext:
140*10, 140*10, 140*10
Leg Curl:
140*10, 140*10, 140*10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

Day 1, Week 12
22 October, 2002

Chest:
Incline Dumb bell Press:
50*15, 70*12, 100*6, 100*6, 80*10 **

Decline Bench Press:
225*7, 225*9, 225*8

Bench Press:
135*10

**Weights seemed heavier than they should have. Might have been due to slight cold and have done legs the night before? Or just an off night.

My workouts have been shit lately. Things getting in the way, doing a workout my friend likes to do...not long enough in my book....food has been sucking....and I'm down to 4 1/2 more weeks before vacation. Great.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

BTW-
today isn't a good day. Might have to sell my fuqqing house and move...in with the parents for about a year to pay shiat off.....there goes my sex life......


----------



## lina (Oct 28, 2002)

Come on Burner! You can do it!!

Let's see those meals...

.. get the groceries done..

..meals prepped ahead if you know you are going to be busy...

4 more weeks! I'm gonna haunt you!


BTW, what are you doing for cardio?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2002)

"BTW, what are you doing for cardio?"
**walking back and forth from the 'fridge to the couch?


I haven't been as gods as I need to be. Cardio is SO boring! I will do it every day form now on.....and you my daer may haunt me till the end of my days. 

Forgot my log book again. Wil update tomorrow.
I just bbq'd a bunch of chicken burgers for just that purpose!

Ok, was shown that my team lead and manager just sent up a highly recommended leter to my boss asking for a raise for me. A NICE raise. I guess that tantrum with me screaming and begging on the floor last week worked....

Now to shopping for Corvettes....
 J/K will be paying off damn debt and getting money for my upcomin g trip......


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

Cardio doesn't need to be boring you know... what bout music? what bout doing your boxing you talked bout? what bout taking a class? (ok, maybe not for yu!)....heya fellow, cardio everyday sounds like a lot!  

Do you ever use HIIT? 15-20 min of that is enuf to kill ya! If you do HIIT 3 times per week then you don't have to do any cardio that day..so you'll be done in 20 min!  

Congrats on your raise!!! That's awesome! Tantrum huh? Too funny! .... I guess you don't need that powerball after all....


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

B.. Where have you been.. I miss you in my journal..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

wahoo! hot women miss me! 
Hiya Lina! I know....I'll be better.
I've got a friend who down loads euro-techno for me.....hat's why I hate it...I get wore the fuq out! Will be doing that tonight, actually..

Raise hasn't come yet.....just keep fingers/toes/eyes, everytihng crossed!

Friend kept me from the gym last night. the rat. He was bitching me out 'cause of my wild schedule and how I do not work with him to et there so we both can workout, so I switched my days up to accommodate him, and then we ended up not going.
(his basement flooded, so plumber was there, then he had to do  a conference call w/his work until 9pm) I hadn't eaten since 4pm and was hungry, so wen got somethingto eat..then too late to figgin lift. 
Tonight id JAG night....he's waiting on me to get back into town.....

Log book is in my gym bag, so will have to post previous w/outs next time.
Food for today is getting off to bad start. (got up late...mad dash to work)

1st) 2 sausage, egg cheese mcmuffins (be gentle) 1 coke
2nd) 1 chicken burger, wheat bun, 1 serving cottage cheese, sugar free kool aide
3rd) protein shake
4th) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can peas, 1 can diet pepsi
5th) ? maybe another chicken burger & shake?

at least 3 liters of water


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 1st) 2 sausage, egg cheese mcmuffins (be gentle) 1 coke
> *Mc brekkie huh?  *
> ...



Goodmorning !!!  hehe!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

aww, geez, mom....


flax? FALX?? What the hell is a flax? Is it something in a bar or or something??

Salad requires salad dressing...I like the creamy kind...bad stuff...

(info on the protein I take)
http://www.maxmusclecs.com/cgi-bin/maxmus/process?pgU87QkV;;48


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

> "Healthy" Fats and Oils: Flax seed oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil, walnut oil, olive oil, almonds, Brazil nuts, filberts, pecans, pine nuts, walnuts, heavy cream, real butter, and lecithin granules.



You can get flax at health food stores usually in the fridge sections...

Creamy salad dressing huh?    OK, what bout oil and vinegar? Kraft Italian or Newman's Oil/Vinegar or make your own...?  I put balsamic vinegar, flax and a dash of Splenda, garlic. Tastes perdy good!  

Honey that link gave me an error... I don't think it's the right one hermano!


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh yes instead of salad you can do 1-2 cups of veggies, green beans, spinach, etc.  

The list of foods that are ace are in this thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4845

When is your exam BTW?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm shooting for the 5th of November. It will give me the weekend to study plus one day.

so...cracking open a can of Planter's salted nuts won't cut it, eh?


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't know why peanuts is not on the list, but me thinks it's higher in carbs, although Natural PB is OK... but hey, we are not training for any bb show right (unless you decide to enter one in Mexico on one of those drunken nights or do some stripdancing ), I don't think it would be too bad... but ofcourse with any nuts, you have to limit....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

"unless you decide to enter one in Mexico on one of those drunken nights or do some stripdancing "

***you first, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

well, I missed several frigin days of working out...due to a friend. This is athe same guy who bitches to me that I do not compromise my schedule to help accommodate him. (I do shift work, and get to the gym on irregular days)
So, I was supposed to do legs on Monday, and start back to chest on Tuesday.
well, I thought I'd be nice and bend my schedule to him. I said I'd go do chest on Monday w/him. well, he got caught up witha  conference call from work and by the time he got of the phone, I was starving and too tired to train. Scrap one day. Tuesday, he ad to go to their new house they closed on that afternoon. After screwing around, it beame too late again to go. Wednesday was also a bust, but ended up being my fault. Once again, I wound up waiting for him, askig him if he was goinng, or if I was supposede to just  go on my own. He said he was going to go. Long story short, after waiting more than 2 hours for him to finish whatever erands he had to run, he called to say that his wife just stripped, opened up a botle of champaigne and was headed to tehir new hot tub....so scrap #3.
I did go ot the gym. I made it inside about 25 feet...where I ran into the first guy I met when I moved here in 1983. He asked if i wanted to go to the bar up the street for a beer and a shot. 
"No time, no money" I said. (it is a topless bar..) he said he had a gold card and can get in a guest...so I said ok, plus, he lokeed as if he needed to talk about something. 
So, three beers and tequilloa shots later, I figured I wasn't about to go back and pound my chest. 
I did meet another girl. Of course, her working in a nudie bar, I am not quite sure if she was 'working' me or sincere. I did not however give her very much $$, and she still talked with me....so, who knows.
She's a prior marine, and is going for her realtor's license...so we have things to tlak about. what can I say, I'm more than just a bundle of hot, sexual energy....I have a mind!


Will catch up on my workouts tomorrow.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

Yo.... Romeo!    How's it going!?!    Miss me!? 

Just stopin' in...I'll get back on track... I've not gained anything and I've been hitting it so it's all good but I need to get back to my friends... and yea.. Da's still in the mix.. .by the seat of his fuq'n pants!!


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2002)

Do you need a workout partner or can you just grab someone at the gym to spot a few for you?

Hmmm...new girl at a nudie bar huh? I guess we saw that one coming  !!!  Have fun Burner!!

Goodluck on your exam on Tuesday! Will keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

hiya Ms. Lina!
Workout partner? Why...you offering??

I usually do my own thing, and do ask for spots. I think I amaze my friend, as that I know so many people in the gym....
It is nice to have a partner, especially for spotting. Next month I go back to the midnght shift and will be going solo again. Actually, that is fine. Some of my lifts won't be as heavy, but I will be more efficient. Long story short, my friend's work out philosphy is different. He thinks that after a mere 8 sets, he is done with chest...where I till have two exercises to go (different angles) and six sets left. He says I am over training....um..no?
I only hit my chest once per week, so it gets plenty of rest, plus there is lessbs'ing going on and get in and out faster...
Will see about the new girl. I might go back toi that bar one day next week....

had a good night at the club last night. I got way groped up by FOUR women at once! One kept saying she wsa a nurse, and damn near went 'south' to play doctor...while two others pulled my shirt up to see my chest....being the polite guy I am...I just stood there....

At the end of the night. I and another bouncer were walking two of the waitressesto their car. As they were getting in, this one little guy, (5'4" <if he was lucky> and maybe weighed in at 130 lbs....started getting a bit smart with me. I pretty much ignored him, except kept thinking of the line from Austin Powers, "...I think I will call him, Mini-me."
he spouted off that he was 'Special Forces'.....again, I was thinking, "What, you are the cook or something?"
I just kept trying to ignore the guy and get my girls into their car and outta there. Long story short, I just walked off and we left. Of course afterwards, I finally got spun up and got pissed that I used restraint. I could have and would have pounded that guy into road rash..it probably woldn't have even been fun though....plus, I was still having fun with the fact that I had 8 hands all over my body not too long previously, and the only hands that were probably gona be touching him were his own....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

I did make it to the gym lastnight, and did both my back and my shoulders. I left for work a bit last this morning, so forgot my log book again.
Tonight will be legs, Monday off, and back to chest on Tuesday.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Hejsan (<- that's swedish!  ) Burner!

How are you buddy! You're such a stranger these days! 
How did it go with the topless girl? lol

NG


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey NG_
You read wrong....no top less girl..I wouldn't have missed that!
No, they pulled up my shirt....I guess they like guys with 'handles'....


I figured it was Swedish...but still do not know what it means...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Day 2, Week 12
25 October, 2002

Back / Delts:

----Compound Set---
SLDL:
135*15, 185*8, 185*10, 185*10

Hammer Machine Military Press:
25*15, 35*12, 45*4, 35*8

-------------------------------------------

---Compound Set---
Lat Pull Down (Green):
150*12, 150*12, 150*10, 150*12 (weights maxed )

Standing Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10, 30*10
-------------------------------------

---Compound Set---
Hammer High Row:
90*12, 115*8, 115*10

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
40*8, 40*7, 30*10
------------------------------


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Day 3, Week 12
26 October, 2002

Arms:

---Compound Set---
Bar Bell Curls:
65*15, 65*15, 85*10, 85*10

Close Grip Press:
135*15, 185*10, 185*5 (stopped, felt more in chest)
---------------------------------------


---Compound Set---
Standing Inclind Dumb Bell Curls:
25*12, 30*7, 30*5 / 20*4

Dips:
45*12, 70*9, 70*9
------------------------------------------

---Compound Set---
Cable Curl:
100*10, 100*8, 100*9

Tricep Extension:
130*15, 150*10, 150*10
--------------------------------

**This was the first full on bicep workout in months! I took it easy to not re-injure anything...plus I am weak in that part again....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Day 1, Week 13
31 October, 2002

Chest:
Flat Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 275*4

Incline Dumb Bell Press:
70*10, 90*5, 80*5, 50*12

Decline Bench Press:
185*8, 185*7, 185*8, 185*9

Pec Dec:
130*6, 100*9, 100*8, 100*6

Dips:
45*7, 45*7, 45*7

Triceps Extension:
130*15, 150*8, 150*6 / 80*10


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2002)

hey Burner ... I should stop here more often ... you're like PB with your stripper club stories!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Day 2 & 3, Week 13
2 November, 2002

Back / Delts:

---Compound Set---
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 275*5, 275*5

Dumb Bell Military Press:
30*15, 50*10, 60*10, 60*7
------------------------------------------

---Compound Set---
Pull Up:
BW*10, 45*5, 45*6, 45*7

Angled Standing Lateral Raise:
25*10,25*10, 25*10, 25*10
--------------------------------------

---Compound Set---
Bent Over Bar Bell Row:
95*10, 135*8, 135*8

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
35*8, 35*8, 30*8 / 20*4 (tried Standing..didn't like, too wobbly)
--------------------------------------

****asked some questions, realized my BO Rows were at too far over an angle, will try a less angle next time.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey NT!
he works at a strip club.I am but a lowly customer.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm a lowly customer as well ... it's my wife who seesm to gather all the attention.  

I've never get any attention like you seem to get ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Day 1, Week 14
5 November, 2002

Chest:
Flat Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 225*7, 225*4, 225*8, 275*2 / 135*14

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 155*7, 155*8

Decline Bench Press:
225*5, 135*15, 185*10

Pec Dec:
130*10, 130*6, 100*8

***weights were off. I am hoping only due to recovering from cold. 

Also...anyone reading this...will know I've been ignoring legs lately....will correct that tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Food for Today, Wednesday, 6 November, 02

1) 2 packets oatmeal, protein shake
2) 1 93% lean burger, wheat bun, serving cottage cheese, kool-aide)
3) protein shake
4) 2 chkn breasts, serving ea> of potatoes and green beans, kool aide
5) Chicken sammich, cottage cheese

at least 3 liters of water...or more...


also, had been doing some cardio...just forgot to post...getting better at it...


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hiya bud!

Looking good! Nice increase in your SLDL!!!

Your food looking good! Ditch that sugar water with the Red dye no.2 and Blue food coloring, BHA, citric acid and artificial flavoring..or atleast try sugar free sweetie.... 

Have a toorooloo day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

it's actually not kool-aide. just easier to say thatn that. They are called: Diet Ice Botanicals with Splenda.

Cool aide is just quicker to type...


damn, down to 3 weeks.....must do mucho cardio....


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hmmm...sounds refreshing  !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

They are at Sams' Wholesale club, like 12.00 for 24 assorted flavors


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't belong to Sam's  ...Costco is where we usually go....I've got to check that out then there.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

if they do not have them, try wal mart!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

No topless girl?  

Well, Hejsan is like Hey there! Hej is Hi.. I'm gonna give you a little swedish lesson!  Some words for PLAYER BURNER that you'd be able to use..  

Hello= Hej
How are you?= Hur mår du?
Can I buy you dinner? = Får jag bjuda dig på middag?
Wanna go back to my place? = Vill du följa med mig hem?
Hey, nice meeting you, take care! *slamming the door the morning after* = Kul att träffa dig, ha det så bra! *the same goes for this one..*

 hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

your so funny NG!! hope your having a great day..   your like what  7 hours ahead of me?? I think.. ug ug well its 3:30 a.m for me.. might as well stay up now.. gotta work out in an hour and half anyway

HI BURNER DARLING!!!

Eri'


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Thank you Eri'.. I thought I'd give him something he'd have use for! 
I don't know where you're at, so I don't really know the time difference.. But we are 6 hours before New York.. So I'm sitting here at work.. not much action here around this time..
3:30? You should be sound asleep now Eri'! What were you doing up? 
I hope you'll have a great day too,
NG


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

If you are 6 hours ahead of NY then you are only 5 hours ahead of me as I am one hour ahead of NY.( it is 5 hours ahed in London from me.. I used to take the last flight out and get there for sunrise  ) . I am on an island off the coast off Nova Scotia no.. I think its New Brunswick,ues that is it..anyway where I live is called .. Prince Edward Island in Canada. 

I will do what I can for my day.[it is what you make of it ..right??] smiles..O and  I sleep very little.. so.. being up at 3:30 am is no biggie.. but boring as all get out.. lol

enjoy

Eri'


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Prince Edward Island.. hmm, never heard of it.. sounds nice though.. 
I would be one bitchy girl if I got less that 7 hours of sleep on averege.. I get pretty crappy if I don't..
Do you have the day off, since you're able to decide what to do.. I wish I had the day off.. I'm just sitting here registrating papers and stuf.. now that's boring.. 

Anyways, have a nice day!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

I am fortunate enough to work mainly from home having 6 children it is not such a commodity to work away from home.. so I do alot of my designing and networking  etc from home I do meetings in town in a small office space a friend gave me to use  since he had no use for that office his is the BIG one LOL.. ha ha but it suits what I need it for.. meetings and impressing clients that seem freaked out coming to my house.. I have one employee  and so far its working out great. thanks for asking hon.. so to answer finally ( gee I have a round about way of answering everything don't I?  I make my own off days.. 

I hope you have a wonderfully relaxing weekend ahead tho.

Prince Edward Island is Lovelyfor sure ...even in winter . its like a fairytale here.. 
be well

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

good MORNING! WAHOO! Hot women in my thread!
Thanx for the tips, NG! I will have to try those at work....

...and Ms. Eri..if you are up-n-ready for action...you came to the right place....


How are y'all  this fine morning? I got....5 1/2 hours sleep last night, maybe 5? I get off at 6pm, have to haul ass to the gym and knock out 2 major body parts tonight...(Had to help friend move last night..) and go to the club until I get home tomorrow at 3am..
most likely alone...


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Good morning B!

I thought you'd like them!   Ouch, you have a busy schedule ahead.. I could never work that late, I would fall asleep!.. You must be pretty darn tired on the weekends!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

well, I usually just sleep late on my first day of break. (I do not get weekends off)
But tomorrow..I am going to be getting up early to take my scuba gear down to the pool to make sure all is in working condition for my trip to Mexico in three weeks, then buddy and I are going to Hooters for lunch...busy day!


----------



## lina (Nov 7, 2002)

Uh-Oh!  Burner going to cause trouble at Hooters!!! 

How are you doing?

How did your exam go?  

Must be getting exciting to take out that scuba gear and getting ready!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## lina (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, when are you leaving again?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 8, 2002)

Did YOU mention HOOTERS?? I used to work there LOL still have my uniform .. I sometimes wear my tank when I go out on a friday night LOL.. its fun! anyway Mexico?? any room in that bag for me senor?

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Eri! How did you know I need a room mate?
I had a great ideaI need to use with someone...it involves, the beach, cover of darkness and the breakig tides.....oh, and a girl...


Actualy, friday was a bad day. I worked here for the 12 hour shift. (I woke up at 0445hrs) went to my parents house for diner (and to watch Survivor) then went to work the club at 10 pm. I got to bed at around 4am Friday morning. Kinda tired. I woke up around 12:30 on Friday, so too late to get equipment checked out. will have to do it this week. I felt really nauseaus. I think my blood sugars were really low....it had been 18 hours since I had eaten...we went to McCapolds. (his choice) either way, about 20 minutes after I ate, I started to feel better.

I leave on December 1st. (my birthday, just for general info...) I tried to see if my friends would pay for my trip..as it WAS my b-day...that didnt' fly.

My exam is this week. with my being sick, haven't been studying....that's on my agenda today....nose in the books!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hmm....with time drawing to a close...I'm doing really bad with my workouts...this damn cold wasn't helping much.
I did another combo back / delt workout on Saturday, I plulled some weights, I pushed some others....
(I forgot my logbook, so didn't write anything down)
I did a quick leg workout Sunday. I was shocked at how weak they are....plus, I am still not back to full strength..and didn't want to push it as I felt it building up in my sinuses....


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe you should just take a break.... and when you are fully rested and better.... you will come on strong...!

Being tired, sick and not having good workouts, well that can lead to injury and unproductivity.  Even if you are so close to departure time, it is OK to take a break.  Listen to your body and what it wants...maybe a day or two?  After your long shift... maybe a long night sleep would be bettah!

Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I was out for four days....
I might go more for reps tonight than weight.....
Looks like I am going to a Nuggets/Suns game Wednesday!
Someone got a bunch of free tixkets. (better eb free..the nuggets SUCK!)
At least we have the Avz and Broncos......


----------



## lina (Nov 13, 2002)

Well have fun at your game tonight!

So does that mean no workout tonight, except for the obvious? 

Go for the Burn!  Well, yeah.. I guess that's why your name is Burner, no? Ai caramba muchacho!

Don't like your 'fire' avvy..... put that pic back there.... and get a bigger one.... like that flexing one....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Well Burner, I finally stop by and what happens?  You're burnt out, gotta cold and going to McCrapolds!  Jeeze!  What's going on you post whore?  Not the same at night here without a fellow whore!  The names are still the same, but there are a few that have been MIA lately.  Hmm, maybe they got a life???  Have to check on that!  Nice improvements on the gains!  Maybe some day I'll hit 200 on the bench (not likely!).  But we all have to have goals right?  See ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

The game was pretty okie dokie-
Nuggets actually ALMOST won! (came down to last basket.)
I hade never been to a ral bb game before...the court looked tiny! It looked more like a high school game than anything else. I think i had more fun watching, 'Rocky' the mascot do his ting on the court...

Lina...you don't like my 'burning' avi? Aw.....shux.
Ok..will put pic back...


Hey lean! I think my weights are begining to stick a bit again...hopefully just from the cold and being out of the gym. 

Forgot log book again...will post tomorow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

8 November:
Did an all out blitz on all other parts. Not happy w/ all things getting in the way of my training...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

11 November, 02

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*9, 275*3, 225*8

Incline Dumbell Press:
85*10, 95*4, 80*5

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 185*10, 185*10

no cardio...food probably sucked....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

14 November, 02

Back:

Hyper Extensions;
BW*20, BW*20, 45*12. 45*12

Pull up:
BW*11, BW*10, BW*10, BW*9, BW*11 =51 total

Seated Cable Row:
180*10, 200*9, 220*4, 220*4, 180*7

Single Arm Cable Pull Down:
100*12, 10*12

No cardio...food still probably sucked..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

15 November:

Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 275*10, 275*8, 275*10

Leg Press:
600*10, 600*10, 600*10, 600*8

Time.


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Good job on your pullups!!  Wow!

You have strong legs too!



If you need a new avvy I'll make one for you....  ...and I get to pick the pic!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks
I should be pulling more, but will just keep working on it. I went as wide as I could...boy, that was a new ache the day after!

Nah, my legs are sucking wind. I'm about 60 lbs lighter than a few months ago...wan to get 'em back and then beyoned....wanna close the gap between myself and Fade...if that is possible....


Man, I'm tired...I thought you said you'd get to 'take' the pic...I thought you knew something I didn't...


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> Man, I'm tired...I thought you said you'd get to 'take' the pic...I thought you knew something I didn't...



I was talking about your old ones...

Do you have a digital camera or a camera with a self-timer?

That will work!


Sorry you're tired!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

HA!
I've got BOTH! In one tidy little package....need new batteries though...they are on the list of things to get before the vacation...
well, then...pick away


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

19 November, 02

Day 1: CHEST

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 275*5, 275*4, 225*8

Incline Dumb Bell Press:
80*1, 80*5 ( lost concentration)

Decline Bench Press:
185*9, 185*8

Standing Cable Fly:
60*8, 50*8

No cardio....

Weights still seemed a bit heavy..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

20 November, 02

Day2: LEGS

Squat:
135*20, 225*12, 275*9, 275*8, 315*6, 135*15

** Was late, tired and had headache....called it a night.

** Concentrating on making sure legs hit parallel before going back up.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey burner, 
where is the food in your journal?? wanna see what you are eating? hows the plans of the trip coming along, I still waiting for my ticket


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

You do not want to see my food...

I think I eat ok overall...but slip too easily....
What can I say, I like food....rice cakes and tuna, man can not survive on alone....

My friend and I are taking our gear to the dive pool tomorrow afternoon to make sure it all works. (it should, mine is only one year old...taken care of..but better safe than sorry!)

I would SO luv to have you wioth me! To have the hotest looking woman there! Unfortunately, I have not been fortunate enough to hit the lottery, and am barely able to eek out enough $$ formmy own trip...maybe next year! We are going to Belize! Much more exotic!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

Let's see..what I had for food today:
Breakfast: I had 1.5 bowls of Cinnamon Life cereal. (skim milk)
2nd) 2 chx breasts, green beens, sugar free punch
++stopped off @ Starbucks...was dying..needed a fix up: cinnamon mocha thing, punkin scone.
(I do not even want to know how many cals and sugar grams I took in..)
3rd) lean turkey sammich on wheat bread, low fat cheese, pickles and lettuce. can of diet Mt. Dew)
4th) 2 chx breasts, veggies, sugar free punch.
5th) ? Maybe a couple boca burgers and a small ommelette.

Have drank 2 liters of water so far...more to follow....


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Belize? Can I come too? Sounds like fun!

That Starbucks treat sounds yum!

Almost time to leave!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

You could cum...but you are not single..hence...off limits! I have the sneaky suspicion that your hubby doesn't share.....

It was yum...now am going ot pay for it tonight!

Leave? Didn't you just get here?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

23 November, 02
Back and Delts:

Wide Grip Pull-ups:
BW*12, BW*12, BW*12, 45*5, 45*4

Smith Machine Military Press: 
50*15, 90*12, 140*8, 140*8, 90*10

Cybex High Row:
90*12, 90*12, 115*8 (weight is for each side)

Upright Row:
75*12, 85*10, 95*8

Low Cybex Row:
90*12, 90*12, 90*12

Reverse pec Dec:
130*10, 130*10, !30*10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

25 november 02

Chest:
Incline Dumbell Press:
50*15, 70*12, 90*10, 100*4, 100*5
(got a spot on last set...got a real good stretch!)

Bench Press:
205*10, 225*5, 225*7
(Got spot last set)

Decline Bar Bell Bench Press:
225*5, 225*4
--At rep four, my sinus cavity filled up and caused massive irritation, wa able to rack weight, then called it a night.

Food:
1) 2 packets, oatmeal (apple cinnain) chocolate protein shake w/8oz. skim milk

2) 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup rice (cooked) 1/2 can peas, sugar free kool aide

3) Protein shake

3.5) McDonalds Big-n-tasty. (shake left me starving..needed something

4) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 cup peas, can dt mtn dew

5) 1 chicken breast, bowl soup


3 liters water or better


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 27, 2002)

So I gather that I'm not invited either  And here I was thinking that "we (the married ones)" were safe ...only interested in helping out when and where ever we could........no strings attached...........

Are you sure you didnt read the fine print on the contract.....there is one.....just ask Naturaltan!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

he he ... that's it ... we're safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

well, for you  me dear...I can make exceptions. I am sure that lina's hubby wouldn't want to share...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Well, this ismy last day on here for a week, as I am headed to Mexico on Sunday!
I need  more time! I look like shit...pictures may be withheld.....

I haven't gotten past this damn cold yet, either. My sinuses are killing me! I am stackig some serious cold/vitamin meds 'round the clock to knock it out.


----------



## lina (Dec 5, 2002)

Just FYI, it is 30 degrees here and we are getting 4 more inches today....snow that is....nuttin' pornal puleez!  So hope you are having fun in Mexico and not going to rub it in when you get back!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I got back home lastnight and went to the gym this afternon before work. I wasn't expecting too much, as I had been out of the gym now for two whole weeks. I tried to go to the 'gym' at the hoel...what a joke! Remember that archaic piece of shiat that you had in Jr. High? The whole. universal gym that looked as if it were new when Christ was a corporal? It was rickity, it wobbled, the ROM SUCKED! 
So, I went to the bar and dreank several pink foo foo drinks instead!


I weighed myself for shits and grins this afternoon in the gym...wow. I certainly did indulge! I've got some work to do!

I was weaker today, (As I expected) so kept the weights in my 
8 - 10 rep range for what I could..and even did CARDIO! I've got a new CD I was pumping to on the elliptical. 
So, without further ado....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

9 December, 02
Day 1:
CHEST!

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 205*8, 205*9, 205*6

Incline Dumb Bell Bench Press:
75*10, 85*6, 85*5

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 225*5

Standing Cable Flyes:
50*12, 60*8

Cardio;
Elliptical: 21.5 minutes

Food:
1) bowl of cereal. (Shhhh) cup of coffee
2) 1 serving white rice, 1 bocca burger, 1bocca chicken burger, mug of fat free milk
3) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can of green beans
4) protein shake
5) can of fat free chicken stew

at least thre liters of water


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah yeah yeah ... good workout, nice to see you hitting the weights and cardio ... etc etc

Now on to the more important stuff ... trip details!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

soon, my friend.
I'm cutting out of here for four hours to go and work the club tonight then comeback....so, I should be in a good enough mood to spin a tall tale of my adventures!


----------



## lina (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi mike!

How was the club last night?

*tap* *tap* waiting for stories of your Mexican adventures!

See any big sharks?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

Last night...um...if you maybe had read in another post..I was finally naughty....yep.
 

I didn't make it back to thins job...to write my story...not to mention...didn't make it home until 10:30 this morning...
I will be writing later!
me


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

tick tick ... the clock is running and still no vacation details - Burner, are you holding out on us?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2002)

10 December, 02
Legs:
Squats:
135*20,225*11, 225*12, 315*4, 315*4

Leg Extension:
120*15, 150*10, 180*8

**out of time.
**am going really DEEP on squats now, weights dropped..go figure.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2002)

12 December, 02
Shoulders:

Dumb Bell Military Press:
30*15, 45*10, 55*6, 55*6, /30*4

Standing Lateral Raise:
25*12, 35*8, 40*5

Bent Over Lateral Raise:
35*10, 45*8, 45*8

Dumb Bell Shrugs:
70*20, 100*12, 125*7

**no cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2002)

15 December, 02

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*12, 225*8, 245*4, 275*2 / 225*9

Decline Bench Press:
225*8, 225*6, 225*6

Pec Dec:
120*10, 150*6, 150*5 / 90*4

**no cardio..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2002)

16 December, 02

Legs:
Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*4, 315*4 / 225*10

Leg Squat:
580*11, 760*6, 850*8!

**went deep again, weights still down.
**new weight on leg press! Kinda funny, after set, I wasn't thinking and stripped off weight on one side (450 lbs) the damn machine tipped over ontop its side...slowly...that was embarrassing. Thank gawd, it wasn't busy in there.

**ran out of time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2002)

18 December, 02
SLDL:
135*10, 185*6, 225*4, 275*6, 315*4 (new weight!)

Pull Down:
160*10, 200*7, 210*4, 200*5

Hammer High Pull:
90*12, 135*6, 135*10

Hammer Low Row:
90*8, 90*8

**out of time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

21 December

Chest:
Bench Press:
315*4, 295*3, 275*3

Incline Dumb Bell Bench Press:
80*8, 90*3, 70*8

Pec Dec:
120*6, 120*6

Dips:
BW*13, 45*8, 45*8, 45*8

***I started using warm ups as gopro suggested. I did 4 - 5 sets of warm ups before I reversed pyramided my heavy weights on bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

23 December

Legs:
Squats:
315*4, 315*4, 225*9, 225*8 
(also used several warm up sets, will not write them down.)
Ran out of time.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

26 December 02

Delts:
Dumb Bell Military Press:
65*4, 65*5, 70*2, 30*8

Lean Away Lateral Raise:
25*10, 35*6, 35*6

Bent Over Lateral Raises:
35*10, 35*9, 35*9

Reverse Pec Dec:
90*12, 120*8, 140*6

Dumb Bell Shrug:
105*12, 125*12

**New weight on db military press!

Also used my new Versa Gripps on pulling (shrugs) like them very much!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

27 December 02

Back:

SLDL:
275*5, 275*5, 275*6

Pull Up:
BW*8, BW*8, BW*8, BW*6

Hammer High Rows:
90*10, 90*10, 135*8

**felt weak. Not sure why. All weights were off and reps low..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2003)

wow, haven't updated this in a while. I will start again with my next chest day...day 1..which will either be this Friday or Saturday, depending on how I feel.
I'm actually starting to incorporate...cardio...with the workouts, so hopefully, I will start to get back to the shape I want and ned to be in by spring!
I had some guy give me a bad spot for flat bench last week, and had 315lbs siting on my chest at a bad angle which made my rotators scream at me. I am going to go abck to droppping the weight to where I do not need a spot except for the final couple reps and build up again.
I'll be back friday night to update this again.


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

What's going on in the spring????

Another trip?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

uhh...warmer? Mike wasnts to be lean and buff by then! I would actually like to be aable to go to the water park this summer...and take off my shirt and not be embarrassed w/ my 'handles'...

The only trip I have planned is in December when we go diving again. 
Oh, my paintball team and I (hopefully) will be going to Chicago for a tournament in may, I think.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow...been a while since I have been in here....now that I am in school four days per week...on top of the two jobs...I ma having a hard tme hitting the gym with much consistancy.
I was going to start my journal again last week, butt...I dinked up my tendon in my left arm again and was pretty much out of commission this past week again.
I went to the gym last night and did chest. I was disappointed with the weight I was...or in this case, wasn't moving. It felt like I had no strenght. I pushed through as best I could wiht the weights I could manage. Hopefully, ext week's weights will start going back to where I should be.
I didn't bring my log book, but I might be able to update tomorrow.
my food...has been sucking. I won't even mention what I have eaten so far today...call it a cheat day...

Big time!
Will get abck on track tomorrow.


----------



## lina (Feb 22, 2003)

Feel bettah!



How was your weekend?

Thought about you yesterday... Did you hear about the fire in RI in a club?


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmmmm......I've been away for some time.....and still he finds excuses as to why he hasn't been in the gym!!!!  Errrmmm Mike, honey, I didn't know you were left handed.......too much of a good thing?????????  Joke honey........but you never know!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

left handed?
Right handed..with a touch of ambidextarity...
Esy...luv ya...but I'm kinda real busy right now...5 more weeks and I'll be able to get back more consistant.
Trust me, I'm not happy about this. I was told the other day form a guy at work that I look 'smaller'....that hurts to hear...

Yep, I heard about it. we all got a good brief that next night from the GM at the club. Our two clubs got the best reports form all the clubs as far as safety goes from what the FM reported.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Wow...been a while since I have been in here....now that I am in school four days per week...on top of the two jobs...I ma having a hard tme hitting the gym with much consistancy.
> I was going to start my journal again last week, butt...I dinked up my tendon in my left arm again and was pretty much out of commission this past week again.
> I went to the gym last night and did chest. I was disappointed with the weight I was...or in this case, wasn't moving. It felt like I had no strenght. I pushed through as best I could wiht the weights I could manage. Hopefully, ext week's weights will start going back to where I should be.
> ...



Sometimes life happens man, just keep your chin up and keep plugging away. 

Get back on track!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

thnx, MMA-
think I am going to have to knock out all four work out days in a row...over the weekend, (thurs - Sun)
Better than nothing..


----------

